# First European Adventure



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

We pick up the Adria on Weds 10th - quick shake down trip to Devon, and then we are off to Europe.

The plan is:

Sunday night 04:15 ferry
2 nights in Reims (probably municipal site) [has anyone used this?]
1/2 nights on the banks of the Moselle
3 nights in Swizterland (Neuchatel) - only site we have booked
Back through - Germany
- Luxembourg
- Belgium
(approx 6 nights in total)

Last night near Brugge before getting overnight ferry back to Dover

Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

coral said:


> Any thoughts anyone?


...........what, apart from the fact that you'll probably come back knackered! ;-)
Seriously, I dont wanna teach granny how to suck eggs, but you do realise just how big europe is dont you? Wish I could put that sort of milage in but I get tired afer 350-400 miles.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Our only thoughts are that you enjoy every minute of your trip. Have no porblems and return safely. :wink:


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Coral,

I echo Johnsandy's wishes but I also agree with Zaskar you are setting yourself a big target mileage.

Personally I would tend to do a smaller trip and give yourself more time to see and enjoy the countries. I find that for touring purposes about 100 miles in the morning and a similar amount in the afternoon is comfortable and then only if I am en route to somewhere.

Whatever you do, enjoy your new 'van and trip (especially Devon).

BillD


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Enjoy your trip and I hope it's trouble free.

You'll no doubt be ready for a rest when you come back.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Have a great holiday coral,

Two options for you when you get back to Brugge.

Theres an aire next to the coach station which is free, no emptying facilities but fresh water is now available i think. Only a few minutes stroll from the city centre, arrive early for a spot as its very popular.

If aires don't appeal then camping memling is a nice basic site on the outskirts of Brugge and about a 20 min walk to the city.
http://www.camping-memling.be/mijnweb/info/info engels.htm

I've entered both of the above in the campsite database, do a search on 'brugge' for further details.

PM me if you need more info.

pete.


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

First enjoy your trip

Second I agree with the comments about the daily mileage
Truckers seem to do about 600 miles per day - but then they are being paid and also cover the same roads regularly 

On our last rip in Holland we did 1000 miles in 8 weeks

we have crossed from Lisbon to Valencia in 2 days (constant 60 mph on twisty rutted roads) and dne Albuferia to Murcia 9450 miles) in the day

I have met both continentals who have come over here and Brits going over there. Who when they got off the boat were scared by every bdy driving on the wrong side - Dont worry just follow the others steadily for the first few miles & you get into it

Its up to you but first find your bearings. THEN go for it

Enjoy you rself what ever you do


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

REMEMBER, when driving abroad, the kerb should always be on your RIGHT
So which ever way you go around a roundabout the right way round is with the kerb to yourside (drivers side)


----------



## 89480 (May 24, 2005)

would also recommend the camping memling site in Brugge - was there last week. Beware though - it does fill up by mid afternoon.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

re Brugge, isn't there another campsite at St Michels??; also I read somewhere that there was occasional overflows into the coach park when the aire was full, didn't notice any when we were there tho'. but then, we didn't see a water point either.

as for driving, i always find it harder to adjust when we get back to the UK :roll: 

8)


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi folks, 

There are some interesting travellers about: 

PamNPete - that was some trip "from Albuferia to Murcia 9450 miles in the day", what were you flying I make that nearly 400 mph!! 

Bertha - I agree that keeping the kerb on the right in Europe is a good guide, but I am afraid you add confusion by saying (drivers side) - a lot of us drive LHD's. 

Happy traveling, 

BillD


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

Well we are back!

We picked up the new Adria Coral from Davan, took it down to Devon for 2 nights to check everything worked then headed for the continent.

Some points:

driving a motorhome abroad is much easier than tugging, especially when you go wrong and have to turn around.

breaks etc are much better - cooked pizza and a shower.

we probably did cover too many miles, not that I am tired, just a feeling that we did not do every area justice. We have however made a list of places we would like to return to for a more prolonged stay.

Luxembourg is great (spent 4 nights there, will return again)
Belgium a nightmare. Poor sign posting, extremely bumpy roads (gave me teethache)

We will go to eurodisney and luxembourg again in October (Norfolk Line £38)

Overall I am very pleased I sold the caravan and bought Annee the Adria!


----------

